# Farve remains retired



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well the Puke fans should be happy.Oh well,the Vikes will still win the division.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Hallelujah!

Signed...life long Vikes fan


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Well the Puke fans should be happy.Oh well,the Vikes will still win the division.


Still win the division? What difference does that make? They won't win the Super Bowl, and that's what it is all about.

It's going to be funny listening to Vike fans jump off the bandwagon this year if AP gets hurt. Purple Pride? Yeah, right. :roll:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm hearing rumors now that Childress is interested in talking to Vick.

Lets see, drug charges, DUIs, baned substance abuse, luv boat, rape charges, assalt and battery charges. Yep, the Vikings roster has it all. Vick should fit right in. Who's next? PacMan Jones?

Yep, you Vike fans should be proud of your model franchise in purple.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Colt said:


> I'm hearing rumors now that Childress is interested in talking to Vick.
> 
> Lets see, drug charges, DUIs, baned substance abuse, luv boat, rape charges, assalt and battery charges. Yep, the Vikings roster has it all. Vick should fit right in. Who's next? PacMan Jones?
> 
> Yep, you Vike fans should be proud of your model franchise in purple.


I heard that Carl Eller will be available as a role model to mentor the young men...

But seriously...much of pro sports is really getting to the point of absurdity...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Colt said:


> I'm hearing rumors now that Childress is interested in talking to Vick.
> 
> Lets see, drug charges, DUIs, baned substance abuse, luv boat, rape charges, assalt and battery charges. Yep, the Vikings roster has it all. Vick should fit right in. Who's next? PacMan Jones?
> 
> Yep, you Vike fans should be proud of your model franchise in purple.


Now if we could only get someone to **** in a closet and have sex with underage women.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I think the vikes are still alright. Sage just needs to show he is now a starting QB. Look at other back ups in the past that just needed a chance to be the true #1. Sage has never been that (his numbers have not helped either). But hopefully he can find his niche in MN.

I wonder how it will bode for the signing of the draft picks now that the "farve" option is off the table. Will that make Harvin and Loadholt hold out longer? Because they may feel they don't need to get into camp as quickly?

Also the damage control some of the players may need to do to get team unity. The guys who called or texted farve. The coaching staff that maybe pushed these guys to contact farve.

I think Sage has no reason to be upset with these guys....but jackson does. He has been on the team and Sage is still a new guy to the team.

One thing for sure is if they don't win the division or go 2-3 games deep in the play offs. Chilly better be looking for a new job.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

870 XPRS: 
"Now if we could only get someone to &$#* in a closet and have sex with underage women."

I thought that was Mark Chmura...


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe the queens could get Jeff George back, he may still want to play.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Hardsell said:


> 870 XPRS:
> "Now if we could only get someone to &$#* in a closet and have sex with underage women."
> 
> I thought that was Mark Chmura...


it was......and Najeh Davenport


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

MOB said:


> Maybe the queens could get Jeff George back, he may still want to play.


Maybe they should just let Favre skip two weeks of camp, then sign him.
  :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Guess you have to change the title of this topic now Ken...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Go Pack!

Signed former lifetime Vikings fan.

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dak said:


> Go Pack!
> 
> Signed former lifetime Vikings fan.
> 
> :beer:


Couldn't have been much of a fan if that's all it takes to go for the Pukes. :eyeroll:

Don't have to change the title.At the time I started it he was retired.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nah only 47 years of following their every move and dying with every loss. As soon as Chilly is gone and the Wilf's sell I'll follow them again.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

[sarcasm].......because the Wilf's have definately shown no interest in improving the product that is on the field. Haven't chased one free agent, haven't campaigned to no end for a new stadium. They even refused to front any money for the new stadium.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nah. because the Wilf's and Chilly lied about this. Even in sports today there should be at least a little integrity.

Love the quote from Mark Schlerith on NFL Live:

"Brad Childress said, 'The book is closed on Brett Favre'. Apparently the title of that book was Brad Childress' Integrity and Ethics."


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I am no Childress fan. However, he has stated and continues to state that they continue to evaluate and re-evaluate the team. If they think they can pick up a player that helps, then they do it. I don't know how that is construed as lying and a lack of integrity.

Anyways, good luck with your new found love for the Packers dak.

Schlereth is just ****** that his boy Ed Werder got outted for false reporting after he got on every Sportscenter/NFL Live show he could and vouched for him.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dak said:


> Nah. because the Wilf's and Chilly lied about this. Even in sports today there should be at least a little integrity.
> 
> Love the quote from Mark Schlerith on NFL Live:
> 
> "Brad Childress said, 'The book is closed on Brett Favre'. Apparently the title of that book was Brad Childress' Integrity and Ethics."


Screw the media. Why would childress or wilf tip their hand on anything they do? The vikings owe the media nothing, and childress has correctly kept them on a need to know basis. The media is just whining because childress isn't a media whore. Now every team on the vikes schedule has to adjust to having Favre calling signals.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Never said he owed the media anything.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dak said:


> Nah. because the Wilf's and Chilly lied about this. Even in sports today there should be at least a little integrity.
> 
> Love the quote from Mark Schlerith on NFL Live:
> 
> "Brad Childress said, 'The book is closed on Brett Favre'. Apparently the title of that book was Brad Childress' Integrity and Ethics."


Yup...... lots of integrity and ethics around.....just look at the Pukes GM saying they were intereted in Mike Vick.Apparetnly the Eagles had a little more of it to offer.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I know dak went to the dark side, but Ken I will be the first to say..........

I saw the Ted Thompson conference as well, at no time did he say he wanted Mike Vick in his camp. All he said as well is that they evaluate their team and they haven't ruled anything out.

My favorite is the packer statements about how they aren't going to move down from where they were. I'm not sure if they realize that they took 3rd in the NFC North last year. Donald Driver's statements may have been one of the funniest things i've heard in a long time.

In Denny Green's words..."Crown them if you want".....and I will, the vikes will run away with the North this year with a 12-4 record.

Vikings 12-4
Bears 9-6
Packers 8-8
Lions 4-12


----------

